# cleaning gunk out of eyes



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy gets some gunk in his eyes every couple of days and I usually pull it out because it clumps up in his fur and it usually comes out but it pulls some fur out. Snoopy hates when I do this as he tries to really bite me and he growls and barks. I have to wrap my arm around him and squeeze him gently to hold him down so I can do it. Surely there is an easier way to do this right? When I get some more money, I have to keep my money for his upcoming vet bill and for obedience classes, I'm going to take him to the groomers to get a hair trim, will that help?


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Durbkat- I cup the palm of my hand over the top of my dogs nose. Cup your hand down and hold the dogs mouth shut. You will have much more control because they can't shake their head and twist. It does help if you have a second pair of hands.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I just tried it and it worked! I was able to finally get it all out at once.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Also try warm water on a washcloth. A good terry cloth works well because it is soft yet has enough texture to get the gunk. I try to do my dogs every evening when I brush them so that the gunk doesn't harden into cement on their fur.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

My shih tzu used to bite but now he just sits there and I just take my fingers and get it out.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Eddie and Uallis always get gunk in their eyes. I asked my vets about it and they said it could be a mild allergy. They told me to clean it out with a warm wash cloth. If I just see it hanging there, I just wipe it out with my hand or something. If its close to their actual eye I'll use the warm wash cloth since I don't want to poke their eyes with my fingers.  I've been doing this since they were little puppies and both don't seem to mind it in the least.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes do the dogs eyes everyday - if the 'gunk' is fresh it shouldnt be hard it will be soft and will wipe out - if its at the point its hard and pulling fur out you have left it toolong.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

One of my neighbors mentioned that she keeps a box of baby wipes near her recliner and cleans her dogs eyes each evening while watching tv. The baby wipes makes it convenient so that you don't have to get up for the water. And, very convenient when the dog jumps into your lap for cuddling, wipes are right there to take care of the chore without getting up.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh, baby wipes can be used as well? I keep a box of those by the door to wipe Snoopy's feet off and he knows what is expected of him so he comes up to me and then I pick him up and wipe them off. Would I need to do it if there is nothing there one day?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I would only use the alcohol free, fragrance free baby wipes on your dogs eyes. 

The other thing you can do is warm water on a cotton ball - it's just a little softer than a wash cloth.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I would stay away from baby wipes when cleaning eyes/eye goop. Daily cleansing of the area below the eyes with a warm washcloth is really helpful with Shih Tzus, to keep it clean and less apt to form bacteria, which can start an eye infection. A little sterile saline solution will cleanse and help break up any "crusties" on the hair, and make removal easy, and you don't have to worry about getting it in their eyes! I use my Wahl Moser clipper on #40 to scoop a bit of the hair away at the inner corner of the eyes. When the hair goes into the eyes, especially if encrusted with goop, injury to the cornea is likely to occur.


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2007)

If you're talking about the gunk that gets in the hair under the eyes of longer haired dogs, you can comb it out. 










Hold the hair under the dog's mouth, and gently comb away from the eyes. Some of that may be the dogs natural color. I don't know because I'm not a breed expert, but many dogs come through the salon with brown or black substance that looks similar to that dog.


----------



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

This is all to common of a breed at the shop I work at. When I bath them I use a warm soapy cloth first & then I use one of those finger tooth brushes for dogs & gentley clean the corner of the eyes. This will loosen the gunk if it on there tight. Sometimes it will all come out. I've also heard of adding 
a tiny bit of apple vinager to the dogs drinking water to reduce the gunk & keeps the hair from staining.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Felix said:


> If you're talking about the gunk that gets in the hair under the eyes of longer haired dogs, you can comb it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because they don't bother to do daily cleansing. If they did, there would be little to no staining. And yes, it can be combed out, but why let it get to that in the first place!


----------

